# Airless paint sprayer suggestions.



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been picking up more and more painting jobs this summer and have decided that I need to invest in a somewhat decent sprayer. It is mainly exteriors, but I am getting ready to do some doors and cabinet doors, which I may or may not do by brush.

I would love to have a nice fancy top end Graco like I've used a bit in the past, but I am setting the budget at 500 bucks. I started out as a glass shop, but it seems remodeling and repair is where my work will be for the rest of the year. It just won't pay to invest a ton of money in a unit I won't use all the time. Even if I had the money. If I can save time by using the sprayer to spray and backroll, it will be doing it's job. If I can use it to spray doors and cabinets, that will be a good bonus.

I see a lot of used sprayers for a good price, but used scares me, as I remember what our guys could do to a sprayer within a few days of no maintenance. I see ratings as to tip size useability and output and have no idea as to the actual relevance of these specs.

Any suggestions on what to look for and what units to avoid would be appreciated.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

A 440i would be a good start. Get a used on on craigslist. If necessary you can get a piston and gasket kit for like $120 if it dies down the road.

Something like this. http://portland.craigslist.org/clc/tls/2550285197.html

I missed the part about used, but really, the rebuild kit is so easy.

Added in a video: 




I dunno how to do a video..

Ah fixed, thanks Angus, now I CAN do video!


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

Graco Magnum pro X7 498.00 at Home Depot. A good sprayer at your price point.
The Graco X7 is 350.00 it may be all you need.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I saw the proX7 and was thinking that might be the ticket. Any idea if the ProX9 is worth the extra 200 bucks? Or should I bite the bullet and go for the 390 which is around the same price? Anytime I go to HD and the box says "Spray like the Pros", it causes me to cringe. :whistling


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just get the 440i, you won't regret it. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## rock16 (Feb 25, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> I saw the proX7 and was thinking that might be the ticket. *Any idea if the ProX9 is worth the extra 200 bucks? * Or should I bite the bullet and go for the 390 which is around the same price? Anytime I go to HD and the box says "Spray like the Pros", it causes me to cringe. :whistling


I have an old 90 series that has worked great for years. I have rebuilt it once and never had a problem. I think this is basically the same as the x9 types. I cant say anything bad about this series of sprayer. It gets used once or twice a month to do an exterior.
It is hard to keep up with Graco because they brand the same sprayers so many ways for the different distribution outlets they have.
The new one I picked up a few months ago is a FT500 it is very nice, all digital pressure controls but I usually pull out the old work horse for spraying exteriors that is most of the spraying I do.
I like the graco spayers even the little x5 works nice if I just need to spay a garage door or something in a area that I dont feel like dragging one of the bigger spayers out for.
I think the best advise is to buy the best you can afford, if you have set your budget at $500. I think I would stick with a spayer in that price range because there is some decent equipment that you can pick up for that price.


----------



## Kingstud (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought a used graco 390 st, a nice little pump. It came with a spraytech g10xl gun. I repacked it, bought new hoses and tips, works great for the small jobs I do.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I ended up getting a used SW Spraytech 419 for 200 bucks. It had been used for laquer and then put away for about 4 years. I cleaned out the pump and the lines and it works pretty well. I do need to soak the gun and then it should be perfect for my needs.

I will say my local SW shop is pretty useless. I took the gun in and they still sold me the wrong filters. Now I need to make another hour long round trip to get them exchanged.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Love my titun 440i


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've been putting the SW419 through it's paces the last couple of days. It has already paid for itself twice over. Me likey. After taking a Graco 695 to the jobsite over the years, I really like the lowboy style. Pick it up, throw it in the back of the truck and head out. :thumbsup: Trying to make room for the tallboy in a truck full of [email protected] sucks at the end of a long day.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Graco 395


----------



## harmonpa (Feb 26, 2016)

As mentioned used either a titan 440 or graco 395 but if you can go with something bigger that will be handy if you need to use two painters or a larger tip the 440 is usually limited to about a 17 thousands tip at most. This guide covers how to get best results out of an airless paint sprayer.


----------



## StillRemodeling (Oct 21, 2017)

very happy with our titan airless sprayer.

had a chance this summer to demo this new sprayer they are producing 

https://www.titantool.com/products/fine-finish-sprayers/flexspraytm/

its in your price range and would work great for doors and cabinetry but isnt going to do the job for you on exterior work.

you can usually rent a sprayer for about $100 a week , which might be the way to go if you dont use it often. no upkeep or maintenance .


----------

